# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Why Are The Mods Harassing Me?

## AgentFR

Ok seriously, why are the mods harassing me? They closed my account because they felt like i was asking for sources, ok thats fine, if you think deserve that then fine... So i made a new account and they closed, and i have been OBAYING the rules and not arguing, I did not do anything wrong at all, and yet they closed my account AGAIN.

So I made a new one just making some small talk on the steroid roid forum even replying to some other threads and they CLOSED MY ACCOUNT AGAIN!

I mean what the heck is harassment? I'm OBAYING the rules i'm not doing anything wrong, I'm even helping out... I mean come on what is this the issue has been dealt with and my account was closed! Now I am going to get all my accounts closed from here on in for 1 mistake? Nice management...

I'm just asking for the harassment to end!

----------


## colossus1

lol........so your saying you got busted and banned, they decided to create a bunch of alter-ergos. Yeah........mods love when you do that.

----------


## WildCh1ld

Well with a name like that I say  :Aabanhimlikeabitch:  



jk  :LOL:

----------


## 305GUY

I got $500 saying your gonna get this account closed as well.. just chill out cuz u must be doing something to piss people off, if you are here to learn something then read and learn, nobody gets banned for nothing...

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

> Ok seriously, why are the mods harassing me? They closed my account because they felt like i was asking for sources, ok thats fine, if you think deserve that then fine... So i made a new account and they closed, and i have been OBAYING the rules and not arguing, I did not do anything wrong at all, and yet they closed my account AGAIN.
> 
> So I made a new one just making some small talk on the steroid roid forum even replying to some other threads and they CLOSED MY ACCOUNT AGAIN!
> 
> I mean what the heck is harassment? I'm OBAYING the rules i'm not doing anything wrong, I'm even helping out... I mean come on what is this the issue has been dealt with and my account was closed! Now I am going to get all my accounts closed from here on in for 1 mistake? Nice management...
> 
> I'm just asking for the harassment to end!


Frank...listen to me. I warned you about your motives. I banned you once. You sign up again...and do the same stupid source post. I banned you again. You sign up a third time...I banned you again. You sign up again (4th time) saying you are being harassed!? You broke the rules numerous times. I'm banning you again!!! What do you not understand!? I don't care if you are obeying the rules NOW...you weren't...and you were repeatly breaking them...even after I warned you...even after I banned you!! It is a slap in the face to everyone here. It has nothing to do with your account...it has to do with the user behind it!!

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

> lol........so your saying you got busted and banned, they decided to create a bunch of alter-ergos. Yeah........mods love when you do that.


4th time I've banned the guy. Not catching on is he? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## WildCh1ld

:Owned:

----------


## lfrisbee

LOL... it'll sink in on the 9th or 10th time i bet.

----------


## BIGD2515

dumb

----------


## smokethedays

some newbies are just DUMB

----------


## 956Vette

If i remember correctly, this guy also tried to set up a scam or reverse scam somehow...

----------


## Geeezer

Poor poor Frank  :Smilie: 
Some people dont get it thanx ~Money

----------


## RA

Funny. Some ppl dont get it.

----------


## MBaraso

Go steal someone elses $ jackoff.

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

what an idiot. he could have kept that handle and shut up. He deserves to be banned on stupidity.

----------


## devil1

one more down :Smilie:  its not hard to follow the rules, i mean you might mess up once or twice but if youve got a motive your going to get slammed. nice work MODS

----------


## IBdmfkr

They don't ban guests, and we don't like source posts, so read on.

----------


## FINAMAN

Money Boss Hustla 
where in Canada you live bro? I remember you helped me out with my cycle alooong time ago you knew your shyt  :Smilie:  I'm from Toronto. Its good to see people from Canada finally signing up  :Smilie: 
oh and sorry I knwo this doesnt have anythign to do with this thread but he deserved to get banned.

----------


## thndrgod33

dumb

----------


## tboney

Thank god for the mods!! I f*cking hate these scamming mother f*ckers!

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

:2worship:  

HAIL MBH!

 :Big Grin:

----------

